# BBB - Again!   Part 1



## tjohnson (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm almost out of BBB, and after reading all the BBB posts, figured I better stock up.  Headed to SAM'S Club this morning to get some pork butts.Started with 29# of pork butts and after trimming and deboning, ended up with 23# of meat to cure for BBB.  There was about 3 1/2 # of pork fat and trim, that I'll save for sausage, and 2 1/2 # of bones and crap that I did not want to save

I made (4) different batches, so we can have a variety of BBB to choose from.  The recipe for the 1st batch is my "Go To" recipe.  It has a good flavor, and just a little kick from the cayenne pepper.

Though I'm not a big fan of Maple Flavored bacon, If I want maple flavor on my bacon, I'll dunk my bacon in maple syrup!  he 2nd batch is the same cure and maple sugar I sent to Scar.  He likes it, so I figured I would give it a try.

The 3rd batch is made with some Morton's TQ I had left over from a previous BBB smoke.  It very basic, but I wanted to compare the saltiness of TQ against other cures.

The 4th batch is basically the same a the 1st batch, but no cayenne pepper was added.  Trying to see if the elimination cayenne pepper makes a difference.

All cures were applied as a dry cure, and placed in zip lock bags.  Even though they will eventually sweat, I add 2 oz. of water to each bag, to start the process.  Into the fridge for 10 days and they'll get a couple turns a day. I'll smoke with Apple pellets in one of my new gadgets.

*1st BBB*

12# Pork Butt trimmed and deboned

4 oz. Country Brown cure

1 Cup Brown Sugar

2 tsp AllSpice

2 tbsp CBP

2 tsp Garlic Powder

2 tsp Onion Powder

2 tsp Cayenne Pepper

2 tbsp Kosher Salt

*2nd BBB*

4.8 # Pork Shoulder

1.6 oz. Maple Cure

4 oz. Maple Sugar

1/2 cup Brown Sugar

2 tsp AllSpice

1 tsp CBP

2 tsp Kosher Salt

*3rd BBB*

3# Pork Shoulder

Morton's TQ

1/2 cup Brown Sugar

1 tsp AllSpice

2 tsp CBP

1 tsp Garlic Powder

1 tsp Onion Powder

No Add'l Salt

*4th BBB*

3.2# Pork Shoulder

1.024 oz. Country Brown Cure

1/2 cup Brown Sugar

1 tsp AllSpice

2 tsp CBP

1 tsp Garlic Powder

1 tsp Onion Powder

No Add'l Salt

29# of Pork Butts from SAM'S Club








Trimmed and Deboned







Dry Cure Applied, Bagged Up and Ready for a 10 Day Nap in the Fridge







Thanks for Looking!

Todd


----------



## venture (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like you won't be wasting any space on this smoke.  Keep us posted, looks like a great start.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

Todd that bacon looks great so far. Man I hope you like the maple as much as I do. My whole family cant get enough of it. 

Happy Fathers Day to you


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

Waiting SUKS!

My ADHD is telling me to speed things up and smoke it tomorrow.

TJ


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2011)

We'll be waiting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice Load of BBB there Todd !!!!

Where'd you get the pellet smoker ????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Slide over Meateater !!!  Give an old guy some room!!







Gotta leave now---My Son is treating Old Dad to a Steak Dinner in 15 minutes!!!

Happy Fathers' Day to all you other Pappies & Grand Pappies !!!!

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jun 19, 2011)

Just in time for more variety.  Questions for clarification:  You mention Maple Cure, Country Brown Cure.  When I googled those two, the only thing that pops up is Maple SUGAR Cure and Country Brown SUGAR Cure (at Butcher & Packer).  Are these what you're talking about?  What kind of flavor and aroma does Country Brown impart?  I take it that a couple of pounds of these would be more than enough for several batches.  B & P mentions 1/2 lb per 25 lbs dry rub.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Load of BBB there Todd !!!!
> 
> Where'd you get the pellet smoker ????
> 
> ...


Some aluminum foil and a hole punch does wonders. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------



## gotarace (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like a Great start Todd...I'm real interested in the tender-quick to your other cures comparison also. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with the foil packets...lmao


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 19, 2011)

DAM!!!!!!!,

NOW, you offer a pellet smoker after I just bought 2 dusters--boy whats a poor man like me to do?? Todd, you got the knack man, keep it up and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  for you and your customer service practices!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 19, 2011)

sounds like yer on the same schedule as me todd, i just did some the other day and is in the frig until cured.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

Great Minds Think Alike!

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine's sitting in the fridge in Pops brine/cure.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like next week is the week of BBB

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking Good Todd...


----------



## bobbygee (Jun 28, 2011)

Yo Todd,where's our update! I'm curious how those bad boys turned out!


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it going to the smoker tomarrow?   

Tomorrow tomorrow, I love you tomorrow,
You're only a day away.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

Just pulled it out of the cure and have to rinse this morning

24 hours in the fridge to rest

Smoke tomorrow morning.

Todd


----------



## bassman (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like you'll have plenty of BBB for awhile.  I'm down to about a pound left, so need to get on that one too.  Looking forward to your finished product.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

1 Pound.....

Aren't you stressing out?

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

I rinsed the cure and seasoning off

OK, I cheated and used a fan this morning to form the pellicle instead of resting in the fridge for 24 hours.

I filled up one of my new A-MAZE-N PELLET-SMOKERS with Apple Pellets and got it started

Preheated the smoker and let the slabs dry for about 40 minutes before I added smoke.

Turned off the smoker off and let my slabs bathe in some wonderful apple cold smoke

Here's some pics

Starting Apple Pellets With a Propane Torch For 30 Seconds








Tiny Flame Needs To Burn for 5-10 Minutes







Blow Out Flame and Watch it Smoke!







BBB Slabs Patiently Waiting







Lots of Good Clean Smoke







THANKS For Looking!

Todd


----------



## tromaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks great!  Where do you put your AMNPS to keep it from getting dripped on?  Or doesn't that happen with cold smoking?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

Usually I throw in the water pan

No dripping when you cold smoke

Here's a pic of my New AMNPS inside my MES


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks great so far Todd! Can't wait to see the final result. I just finished a batch. Cold smoked them like you. I used 2 of the dust units, lit one end on each & they smoked for 11 hours. I've said this 100 times before. Your AMNS is just so easy to use & gets such good results.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2011)

Todd, that's just sweet looking.  Mine is 8 days and counting.  If I'm lucky, my new bacon hooks I ordered too long ago will be here in time then I can go your route of hanging the meat.  Gotta love that AMNPS.  Anyone who doesn't have one is really missing out on a very simple method of generating smoke.  And the photo instructions Todd showed you above is the way to do get it going.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks great Todd. Gonna have to get the pellet smoker one day.


----------



## gotarace (Jun 28, 2011)

Great looking bb bacon smoking there Todd...can't wait to see those money shots...


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

Dave,

I use cheapie BBQ utensil hooks I got on sale for $.79ea.

Should have said something, and i would sent them in the care package.

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

3 hours left on a 10 hour smoke.

Here's a few pics of my progress

Some Very Fine TBS!







Open Says Me!

Enough Smoke For Ya?







After The Smoke Clears!







Look At The Color On This One Boys!


----------



## jak757 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man oh man Todd that looks awesome!  Such deep rich color.  I need to go get some bellies and start the cure so I can use my AMNPS for bacon.  Like the hooks too!

I've only done belly bacon -- is there much difference with the BBB?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 28, 2011)

BBB tastes very much like Belly Bacon, but has the texture of ham.

I've never got this great color unless I added heat.

The thermo is bouncing right around 100° in the smoker

Hooks are BBQ Utensil Hooks I got an Menards for $.79 on sale.  They work GREAT!

Test Fry at 8 hours, but needs 2 or so.







Todd


----------



## bassman (Jun 28, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> 1 Pound.....
> 
> Aren't you stressing out?
> 
> TJ


Yes, but I'll find something to eat in the meantime. Maybe some venison bacon?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2011)

That's OK Todd.  I've got some stainless Kabob rods I put a hook bend into and opened the eye and that'll work.  It's just frustrating to order 3 sets of Bacon hooks from Grizzly back in May and we're still waiting. 

I used the apple you sent me and I gotta say, that is the finest burning apple I've used yet.

That is some great looking color on the bacon.  Truly inspiring.

 


TJohnson said:


> Dave,
> 
> I use cheapie BBQ utensil hooks I got on sale for $.79ea.
> 
> ...


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 28, 2011)

Butcher Packer have the SS bacon hooks at reasonable price with no back order, I just wash them in the dishwasher and they come out like brand new!

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=65
 


NWDave said:


> That's OK Todd.  I've got some stainless Kabob rods I put a hook bend into and opened the eye and that'll work.  It's just frustrating to order 3 sets of Bacon hooks from Grizzly back in May and we're still waiting.
> 
> I used the apple you sent me and I gotta say, that is the finest burning apple I've used yet.
> 
> That is some great looking color on the bacon.  Truly inspiring.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks awesome Todd


----------



## chefrob (Jun 29, 2011)

today............hell mine is all done, sliced, packaged and 1/2 eaten already......................slacker!

btw - great color! are you getting more smoke with the pelets?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a much better deal than the order I did with Grizzly.  Wonder where the wife put the charge card?
 


Pops6927 said:


> Butcher Packer have the SS bacon hooks at reasonable price with no back order, I just wash them in the dishwasher and they come out like brand new!
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=65


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

chefrob said:


> today............hell mine is all done, sliced, packaged and 1/2 eaten already......................slacker!
> 
> btw - great color! are you getting more smoke with the pelets?




Yes, Pellets produce more smoke, but it's still very sweet.

I ended up pulling my bacon at 11 1/2 hours

Great Color and Awesome Flavor

I've only had this this color when I used heat.

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

Smoked for 11 1/2 hours.

Out of the smoker and into the fridge for a little nap

The color is awesome!







Stay tuned, another batch of Maple and TQ/Brown Sugar Today!

Todd


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great Todd!


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 29, 2011)

man that looks great


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2011)

That makes me hungry !! It is beautiful !!!  Now I'll have to go to the store wearing a bib just thinking about "makin' bacon". (the edible kind) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am thinking I need to order an AMNPS that will keep smoke for 10-11 hours too.

Todd, you are so cruel. Pavlov syndrome in progress as I type. Wipe the keys, wipe the chin, get a bib and reread this thread again.

It reminds me of the days when "rereading" a Pl*yb*y magazine 6 times was in vogue.

       _PORK PORN_


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to be sure I got this right.  Did you apply 100* heat throughout the entire smoke or later in the smoke?  Shoot, Colorado in August?  I could just leave the smoker out in the sun and get that plus a lot more in temperatures, no gas necessary.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome looking bacon Todd!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok. Here goes. Does BBB stand for BBQ  Belly Bacon????


----------



## alelover (Jun 29, 2011)

Buck Board Bacon. Made from pork butt instead of the belly. That bacon looks amazing Todd.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> That makes me hungry !! It is beautiful !!!  Now I'll have to go to the store wearing a bib just thinking about "makin' bacon". (the edible kind)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pellet smoker performed waaaay beyond my expectations!

Very clean smoke, and absolutely NO CREOSOTE taste after 12 hours

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Just to be sure I got this right.  Did you apply 100* heat throughout the entire smoke or later in the smoke?  Shoot, Colorado in August?  I could just leave the smoker out in the sun and get that plus a lot more in temperatures, no gas necessary.


The ambient temp at 11:00am was around 70° and the high temp for the day was 82°.

The AMNPS raised the temp inside the smoker to 108°, or a 26° increase in temp.

The MES is so well insulated, that it holds temps very well

An uninsulated smoker like a GOSM would not hold as much heat

In comparison, the AMNS burning Sawdust will increase the temp about 12°-15°

No Heat Used on this smoke!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

This is by far my best batch of BBB!

Check out Part 2 for the other 1/2 of this smoke!

Thanks for lookin'!!

Todd

Pile O' BBB







Vac Packed and Ready For The Freezer


----------



## gotarace (Jun 29, 2011)

Todd that BBB looks fantastic....if you ship some as quick as you ship your A-MAZE-N orders... i should get it before the BBB is thawed...That is great color...all we need is taste-o-vision here...


----------



## roller (Jun 29, 2011)

It does look good...


----------



## gersus (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, nice job Todd!

I've gotta try hanging the meat next time.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 1, 2011)

The Bacon hooks finally showed up.


----------

